# STRAVA: No Weekly Mileage???



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone seen this one before? It clearly shows my 16 mile ride Wednesday night, but says 0 miles for the week?


----------



## shagster (Oct 30, 2012)

I noticed that show up a couple of weeks ago. The profile shows 0 no matter how many miles/rides I have done.
*edit*
It appears to affect the phone app only. The web interface shows the correct summary.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

shagster said:


> It appears to affect the phone app only. The web interface shows the correct summary.


Yep. Sure does. Weird. I didn't even think to check that initially. Thanks!


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I am seeing my weekly total on the Android app. 

My app was recently updated, if yours wasn't try that?


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry all, this is currently a known issue for us and we're trying to get a fixed version released ASAP.

https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/...ekly-and-yearly-stats-and-progress-in-iOS-app

It's best to check the our Help Center when you see issues like this. You can subscribe to that article and receive an update when it's fixed. Often we'll post known issues there with additional information when available.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope. I am up to date.


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for the trouble. We actually do have known issue regarding the weekly totals and progress goals but it's on iOS only.

https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/...ekly-and-yearly-stats-and-progress-in-iOS-app

It's best to check our Help Center whenever you see an issue like this as we typically post known issues there. You can also subscribe to the article to receive updates to the issue. We are working on releasing a fixed version of the app ASAP.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Phone App not recording weekly mileage for me either. The bar graph doesn't recognize any of my rides.


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey All, I work for Strava Support. This is actually a known issue. Check out our Help Center to view the article and subscribe to updates. We hope to have a fixed release soon.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Who needs GPS or Strava? I've got this!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

DUDE!! I received money for my birthday in Jan 1970 and went straight to my local Schwinn shop and bought that very speedo for the brand new Apple Krate I got for Christmas. It was the cat's ass!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry, everyone...a bit off topic.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Whoa, Dude. That's a loaded machine for the day. Way past my Monkey Ward stingray.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That's the one! 5 speed in all it's glory! I even had battery powered turn signals that spanned the sissybar and a generator/light. There's a thread here somewhere that a bunch of shared our old bikes. I'll have to go back and find it rather than crapping on this Strava thread. :lol:


----------

